
The best Android smartphones of 2015, priced from high to low - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3017078/mobile-wireless/best-android-smartphone-reviews-2015.html#slide11
======
stevep2007
Deciding on which Android phone to buy can be difficult. On top of a record
1.1 billion Android phones shipped in 2015, there were 24,000 unique Android
devices in the wild this year, according to Open Signal. Android smartphones
vary widely, and range in price from less than $100 to over $700.

Buying a bad Android phone has become uncommon, as Android has reached parity
with Apple's iOS and is optimized to run fast even on low-cost hardware.
Competition between component makers has simultaneously improved quality and
reduced prices.

Ordered high to low based on list price, these 10 best-in-class phones
demonstrate the diversity of consumer choice.

------
DrScump
the given link goes to the _cheapest_ \-- the last page. First page here:

[http://www.networkworld.com/article/3017078/mobile-
wireless/...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/3017078/mobile-
wireless/best-android-smartphone-reviews-2015.html)

